# Whirling Dervish 60ml - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (29/8/17)

Taste the legend. Whirling Dervish by Vape Orenda is now in stock at the Sir's. Go get some. 60ml for only R300 while stocks last.









https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/whirling-dervish-60ml

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## VapingSquid (29/8/17)

Great to see Vape Orenda back in SA! Any chance you can get your hands on their Iron Pour? Not sure if they're even making that anymore...


----------



## Sir Vape (29/8/17)

jl10101 said:


> Great to see Vape Orenda back in SA! Any chance you can get your hands on their Iron Pour? Not sure if they're even making that anymore...



Nope they not making that anymore


----------



## TylerD (28/2/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Taste the legend. Whirling Dervish by Vape Orenda is now in stock at the Sir's. Go get some. 60ml for only R300 while stocks last.
> 
> View attachment 105741
> 
> ...


This is one of my favourite juices EVER! You guys rock! Ordered 2 bottles on Monday. Was searching for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (28/2/18)

TylerD said:


> This is one of my favourite juices EVER! You guys rock! Ordered 2 bottles on Monday. Was searching for it!



LOVE THE STUFF!!! Good to get some classics back in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

